# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Eurotrip 2011

## TravelMate

Ok, I'm currently 19 and this will be the first time I've done something like this. As of next year (2011) I'm looking to travel most of Europe! Taking into consideration my job can be put on hold and that money generally isn't an issue... Is there anybody with the time and money willing to join me?! 

Baring in mind that I'll have to take a break sometime in March or April for skiing, I'm willing to stop off in most places for work if monies needed and have the whole year to travel! I'm extremely laid back and don't mind where or when I go places as long as the trips worth while. Would love people to tag along at any point in the year and obviously this will take alot of planning (hence why I'm posting now!).

Anyone wants to get in contact feel free to email me

----------


## lionelklynn

Sounds good. But I think that It would be become costly. Europe is really holly place. Even I have also visited it couple of months ago with my whole family. But I have not enjoyed all the place due to the scar of money and time.

----------


## romanmark

The itinerary is set! I fly out of San Diego to New York on February 14, where I will be for two nights. From NYC, I fly to Paris. I will be in Europe for two weeks, which is hardly any time. There is only enough time to visit a few cities, so here is my 2011 two week Europe itinerary:

New York City (2 nights)
Paris (4 nights and take night train to Barcelona)
Barcelona (2 nights)
Madrid (2 nights)
Toledo (2 nights)
Madrid (1 night and fly out in the morning back to Paris)
Paris (1 night and fly home in the morning)

----------


## petermartin12

Baring in mind that I'll have to take a break sometime in March or April for skiing, I'm willing to stop off in most places for work if monies needed and have the whole year to travel! I'm extremely laid back and don't mind where or when I go places as long as the trips worth while. Would love people to tag along at any point in the year and obviously this will take alot of planning.

----------


## jeamsnikon

Europe visit is few costly but If you have money and you want to visit something than Europe is very best for tour, but my suggestion is if you are spending money than before visit of Europe you take one guide from anybody or visitor guide book, anything.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Appears to be excellent. But I think that It would be become expensive. European countries is really mom position. Even I have also frequented it few several weeks ago with my whole household. But I have not experienced all the position due to the scratch of cash.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Europe is really holly place. Even I have also visited it couple of months ago with my whole family. But I have not enjoyed all the place due to the scar of money and time.

----------


## Eddiesharpp

Europe is very costly and if you want to visit over there, then it is important to have money with you. There are so many place available over there, which are very good to visit.

----------

